# Ugliest Facade



## CrazyCanuck (Oct 9, 2004)

Whats the ugliest facade you've ever seen?


----------



## 909 (Oct 22, 2003)

AT&T Long Lines Building, New York. 










http://www.nyc-architecture.com/SOH/SOH026.htm


----------



## John-Claude (Jan 6, 2005)

The McDonald's in front of AT&T Long Lines.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

That building has hardly any windows.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Toronto Star Building. I can't think of a design which could be done any worse.


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

This one is propably worse
Carlton Centre, Joburg


----------



## STR (Sep 4, 2004)

Jin Mao. Talk about overdone.


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

Met life, it can be hurtful , but it grows on u


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Met life isnt that bad but Elephant building has the worst. Normal square windows with grey. Very ugly


----------



## eweezerinc (Jul 24, 2005)

Kaden anyone?

Kaden Tower, Louisville


----------



## LibertyTwo (Feb 22, 2004)

^ Oh yeah handsdown u win --- it looks like my grandmother's living room lamp


----------



## Maroon Grown (Dec 22, 2004)

uke: uke: uke: uke: holy crap. i dont think any building in the world has anything on that!


----------



## Indica (Mar 19, 2005)

what the hell is in that AT&T longlines building?? its it like 50 floors of equipment or something? why no windows? we have an AT&T building here in Los Angeles using that idea, but its only 10 floors..


----------



## Gatis (Sep 22, 2003)

Any commieblock is more ugly than examples given here... except that Kaden tower horror. That one should be preserved


----------



## Mephisto (Nov 8, 2002)

Indica said:


> what the hell is in that AT&T longlines building?? its it like 50 floors of equipment or something? why no windows? we have an AT&T building here in Los Angeles using that idea, but its only 10 floors..


Yup filled with communications equipment, servers etc


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

the famous park hill flats in my home city of sheffield,
luckily its up for rennovation soon.
(They are actually famous for some reason, and they are grade 2 listed! can you belive it!!!)


----------



## Urban Dave (Apr 18, 2004)

eweezerinc said:


> Kaden anyone?
> 
> Kaden Tower, Louisville


^^Totally agree.... uke:


----------



## rj2uman (Sep 22, 2002)

lol that is F U G L Y with a capital FUG!


----------



## Bertez (Jul 9, 2005)

Kaden Tower.....................No comment


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

eweezerinc said:


> Kaden anyone?
> 
> Kaden Tower, Louisville



That is the worst I've ever seen. It's so displeasing to the eyes.


----------



## beyond 1000 (Oct 27, 2002)

Yup! Kaden sucks and AT&T longlines gets honorable mention.


----------



## Avian001 (Aug 26, 2005)

Forza Raalte said:


> This one is propably worse
> Carlton Centre, Joburg



I agree that Kaden is the winner.

*But whoa, Carlton Centre? Is this the missing twin of Minneapolis' Multifoods tower?*


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

this beats the lot!
Its horrific!!!!!!


----------



## ƒƒ (Dec 31, 2004)

F***, where is that building? :colgate:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

hella good said:


> this beats the lot!
> Its horrific!!!!!!


Isn't this one of the hotels in Malaysia's Genting Highlands. I think I stayed there before. It's quite nice inside.


----------



## Liz L (Oct 17, 2002)

Yup, that Kaden heap is defintely UGGG-LLY, a real assault on the eyes... :no: 

First, the parts don't blend together at all.

The colors aren't well-chosen, especially that salmon-pink or whatever it is, which reminds of the salmon out (I kid you not!) that I had to use on the job, lo these many years ago, along with white-out, blue-out, yellow-out, etc., on forms that came in eight colors.... 

The off-white sections remind me of plastic packaging, those tiny windows simply look ridiculous, and that scaffolding running up one side looks like the contractor simply walked in a snit and never bothered to come back and finish up...maybe the money ran out?

In short, another masterpiece straight from the - drum roll, please! - WHAT**IN**THE**WORLD**IS**THAT**THING!!?? school of architecture...

Wonder if any of the folks who work there really would rather NOT be seen entering the place?... :runaway: 

And that hotel in Malaysia looks like an explosion at a paint factory... :lol:


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

this one


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

thats the mcGraw hill building in new york.
a classic and famous building it was built in the 30s and hasnt been rennovated since.

the stock exchange tower in london is horrible, luckily its being reclad as we speak.


----------



## Liz L (Oct 17, 2002)

Poor ol' McGraw HIll - you can sure tell it hasn't been rennovated...A shame, too, because it wouldn't look half bad if it were...


----------



## skokster123 (Dec 26, 2004)

I love that building


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

me too


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Oct 9, 2004)

I think Kaden is unanimously the winner here.


----------



## Tazmaniadevil (Dec 23, 2003)

I like the Malaysian hotel building for the same reason many of you don't like it.....it's very colorful. I suppose the builder and owners of the hotel liked it also.


----------



## James Foong (May 12, 2005)

hella good said:


> this beats the lot!
> Its horrific!!!!!!




Yup. Its horrific if this is a residential tower. Fortunately the bldg. is a theme hotel. :happy: The reason they painted such tht way is to present a rainbow above the clouds as you see in the pic below. This is the highest casino + entertainment park complex you can found on earth, above 2000m from the sea level, and that single hotel contains 3300 rooms alone.


----------



## theperthvan (Oct 1, 2005)

Yep, this one looks like a high-rise cemetary from the 60's.


----------



## Andrew (Sep 11, 2002)

Haha, that really is the ugliest building ever! It should be listed! lol!!!


----------



## JDRS (Feb 8, 2004)

Guys tower, London. It's an NHS hospital so no chance of it being re-built or re-clad anytime soon.


----------



## Liz L (Oct 17, 2002)

Thanks, James Foong - that hotel fits in really well with its context, which I couldn't see in that first picture. Those colors are bright and cherrful, which I appreciate; seeing them all together just REALLY startled me at first...


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

im sorry but i still think that hotel is rank.


----------



## ENDOPHINS (Dec 8, 2004)

STR said:


> Jin Mao. Talk about overdone.


Its facade is the best in my list :cheers:


----------



## Oriolus (Feb 4, 2004)

Some info on Kaden Tower. 


> The Kaden Tower has been said to be by Frank Lloyd Wright, but it is fact designed by William Wesley Peters and Taliesin Architects. It was somewhat based on a speculative 1940's Wright design for a hotel for India. Lincoln Income Life Insurance company chose this design in 1965.
> 
> Louisville area web pages have reported of this building being dubbed "The Pink Monstrosity", "The Doily Building", "The Concrete Kleenex Box", "The Uglist Building in Louisville" and worse, unprintable names. The building's current name comes from combining parts of the last names of the Blieden family and Jim Karp, who purchased the building in 1986.
> 
> ...


The Doily Building, lol. Kaden Tower and that rainbow hotel are both so ugly they're good. 

How bout this one 

Mondriane - new apartments in Melbourne (pics by silvermb). There's still some construction materials evident in these pics but it's externally completed.


----------

